
China and Russia, Not the United States, Have the Best Software Developers - werencole
http://apl.as/hwchz#.V8XbwAYftH4.hackernews
======
kafkaesq
_According to a recent study by code-based challenge and recruitment platform
HackerRank, China and Russia boast the most talented developers over a number
of programming disciplines._

Because they have... a much greater economic incentive to spend time on sites
like HackerRank?

